# Alutech ICB2.0 - Finale Abstimmung über Design & Farbe [Ergebnis online]



## nuts (12. Oktober 2015)

Wie letzten Donnerstag angekündigt, müssen wir das Design des ICB2.0 verändern, bevor es in Produktion geht. Deshalb gibt es hier und heute eine letzte Abstimmung zum Design. Aus 7 Varianten könnt ihr auswählen, welches es werden soll. Außerdem dürft ihr eine Zusatzfarbe bestimmen.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*Alutech ICB2.0 - Finale Abstimmung über Design & Farbe [Ergebnis online]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Oktober 2015)

V1 und grün. Ansonsten halt Raw und selbst was zusammen gestellt.
€dit:

AAAAAAHHHHHRGH! Ich meine natürlich MO und Grün, hab falsch gevotet weild ie Reihenfolge der Abstimmung nicht der Vorstellung entspricht! AUFPASSEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sludig667 (12. Oktober 2015)

MO + Grün + OHNE Schriftzüge
Die Schriftzüge sind wie schon vielfach angemerkt/bemängelt vor allem auf dem Oberrohr viel zu groß, warum habt ihr da nicht noch was geändert ?


----------



## mpirklbauer (12. Oktober 2015)

M0 mit kleineren Schriftzügen.
Farben finde ich irgendwie langweilig.

Kann man beim Sattelrohr noch eine Durchführung und Befestigung für das Kabel einer Kindshock Lev vorsehen?
Oder ist das schon zu spät?


----------



## Thomas (12. Oktober 2015)

@Lt.AnimalMother danke, ist geändert


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Oktober 2015)

Thomas schrieb:


> @Lt.AnimalMother danke, ist geändert


Meine Abstimmung auch?


----------



## Brainman (12. Oktober 2015)

Einen  für RAW
Es wäre schön wenn es die Option gäbe zur RAW Version, natürlich für den normalen Preis, das Design beizulegen. In meinem Fall B


----------



## Maitre-B (12. Oktober 2015)

MO. Grün und blau geben sich für mich nicht viel, ich finde beide Farben ziemlich ansprechend.
Aber dieses Matt/glänzend Ding habt ihr prima aus dem Nichts hervorgezaubert


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Oktober 2015)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> MO. Grün und blau geben sich für mich nicht viel, ich finde beide Farben ziemlich ansprechend.
> Aber dieses Matt/glänzend Ding habt ihr prima aus dem Nichts hervorgezaubert


 
Auch Mo!
Das mit den Farben geht mir ähnlich. Ich finde blau einen Tick besser, darum habe ich dafür gestimmt. Aber grün ist auch toll.


----------



## waldbauernbub (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich sag's hier noch mal: Die Typografie am Oberrohr bei MO schaut noch grausam aus. Bitte ändert das noch. Eine breiter laufende Schrift würde das Problem (ICB soll groß&fett erkennbar sein) sicher lösen, dann bräuchte man auch nicht zwei unterschiedliche Texthöhen ...

Ansonsten finde ich, dass ihr das gut gelöst habt.


----------



## Plumpssack (12. Oktober 2015)

sehr schade, dass der Oberrohrschriftzug von M0 mich dazu zwingt V02 zu wählen

edit: nee zu dem Orange kann ich mich doch nicht überwinden 

edit2: wie würden die unterschiedlichen Farbtöne bei dem Grün und dem Blau erzeugt werden? Auch Alu blasted/polished oder einfach matt Elox mit Decals?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Burli (12. Oktober 2015)

Ganz klar Mo! Allein schon, weil es so abgestimmt wurde, und es sieht einfach am Besten aus...mag den großen Schriftzug am Unterrohr


----------



## Ehrenfeld (12. Oktober 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> sehr schade, dass der Oberrohrschriftzug von M0 mich dazu zwingt V02 zu wählen
> 
> edit: nee zu dem Orange kann ich mich doch nicht überwinden
> 
> edit2: wie würden die unterschiedlichen Farbtöne bei dem Grün und dem Blau erzeugt werden? Auch Alu blasted/polished oder einfach matt Elox mit Decals?





waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Ich sag's hier noch mal: Die Typografie am Oberrohr bei MO schaut noch grausam aus. Bitte ändert das noch. Eine breiter laufende Schrift würde das Problem (ICB soll groß&fett erkennbar sein) sicher lösen, dann bräuchte man auch nicht zwei unterschiedliche Texthöhen ...
> 
> Ansonsten finde ich, dass ihr das gut gelöst habt.


Finde den Schriftzug am Oberrohr auch nicht hübsch, im Gegensatz zum restlichen Design des Entwurfs. Da ist M0 definitiv top!


----------



## Vincy (12. Oktober 2015)

*MO, aber mit kleinerem ICB 2.0 Schriftzug (auf gleiche Schriftgröße wie beim ALUTECH)!*


----------



## Nerve_CF (12. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schön! Wenn's wie zu erwarten jetzt der Entwurf von @mowood wird, sollte ihm aber noch die Ehre zuteil werden, den ICB ZWEI NULL Schriftzug zu gestalten. Just my 2 cents ...


----------



## arghlol (12. Oktober 2015)

@nuts 
Heißt "Schriftzüge als schwarze Auftragsfolie" beim Design M0, dass die einfach ablösbar sind? Das wäre doch eine einfache Lösung, mit der wohl ziemlich viele zufrieden zu stellen wären.


----------



## Phi-Me (12. Oktober 2015)

Finde es auch echt schade, dass der Schriftzug am M0 nicht noch geändert wurde. Solange ich ihn abziehen kann, solls mir egal sein. Plotte ich nen eigenen, oder frage @mowood nach etwas passendem. =)

Das Grün ist übrigens auch mal stark!

Grüße vom (auf den letzten Metern doch wieder ziemlich überzeugten) Philipp

Noch eine Frage: kriegt man in das Paket zur Vorbestellung vielleicht auch einen MZ-Dämpfer, oder ist da die Zukunft zu ungewiss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (12. Oktober 2015)

Mo in blau.
Mo in grün ist auch OK


----------



## kasimir2 (12. Oktober 2015)

Moin Moin,

der ICB Schriftzug am Oberrohr geht garnicht.
Ansonsten MO, gerne auch in blau.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Oktober 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> sehr schade, dass der Oberrohrschriftzug von M0 mich dazu zwingt V02 zu wählen
> 
> edit: nee zu dem Orange kann ich mich doch nicht überwinden
> 
> edit2: wie würden die unterschiedlichen Farbtöne bei dem Grün und dem Blau erzeugt werden? Auch Alu blasted/polished oder einfach matt Elox mit Decals?


poliert/gestrahlt!


----------



## luxaltera (12. Oktober 2015)

Stealth!


----------



## foreigner (12. Oktober 2015)

VB und blau in poliert/gestrahlt


----------



## scottfreakx (12. Oktober 2015)

poliert/gestrahlt uneloxiert wäre gut gewesen..oder gleich ne schwarze variante..schön stealth


----------



## drobbel (12. Oktober 2015)

Wenn am Oberrohr wenigstens eine *etwas* agressivere Schriftart gewählt worden wäre, die dann wenigstens zum Alutech-Logo passt....Trotzdem, das Mo-Design ist saugeil.


----------



## Logic (12. Oktober 2015)

Habe jetzt mal für C gestimmt, gefällt mir von Schriftzügen und Akzenten mit Titan am besten (und man sieht das "ZWEI.NULL" am wenigsten...)
Farben sind eher nicht meins.

Was kostet denn so ne Eloxierung eines Rahmens? PI*Daumen?


----------



## luxaltera (12. Oktober 2015)

Decals: weniger ist mehr


----------



## veraono (12. Oktober 2015)

Perfekt, Grün und Mowood (wer hätte gedacht, dass es hier nochmal zu einem dunkelgrün eloxierten Rahmen kommen könnte) 

Edit: @supurb-bicycles hast du noch die Farbmuster-Plättchen mit den Eloxfarben, dass man sich einen noch realistischeren Eindruck der Farben machen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich will ja jetzt kein Feuer ins Öl gießen...oder umgekehrt, aber stand mal nicht irgendwo geschrieben das schwarz auf jedenfall kommt 
Deswegen die gräßlich schwarze Schrift am Oberrohr größer zu machen, als Ausgleich, zählt fei net 

G.


----------



## Rick7 (12. Oktober 2015)

Da man offensichtlich nicht ohne die eloxal stimme voten kann bin ich leider raus. Für die beiden eloxal Verbrechen will ich nicht mit verantwortlich sein. Sry aber die gehn echt garnicht. Sowas von vor 10 Jahren Nicolai...

Edit: ach ja, sont auch für MOs design.


----------



## Phi-Me (12. Oktober 2015)

Das heißt,  dass man keine roten Autos fahren darf, weil das sowas von vor 50 Jahren Ferrari ist?!

Komm schon... Die sind ehrlich gesagt einfach nur zeitlos... 

Außerdem kommt die Titan Version ja sowieso. Das sind ja nur Ergänzungen!


----------



## Rick7 (12. Oktober 2015)

Über Geschmack lässt sich ja Gott sei dank nicht streiten  ich mags einfach nich mehr sehn die dinger...fand ich schon immer "nicht schön" wie gesagt hätte ja nur für'n design gestimmt wenn das ginge aber denke die Stimme wurde ohne Wahl beim elox garnicht abgeschickt.

Ps: rote Autos find ich zumeist auch schlimm


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Oktober 2015)

C hat mehr Beachtung verdient. ... das Design muß man in Ruhe auf sich wirken lassen. 

...und blau als geringeres "Übel" 

Titan/Metallic Grün hätte ich mir gewünscht. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Plumpssack (12. Oktober 2015)

ich hätte jetzt gerne den grünen mit rot eloxierter Verlängerung für eine rot Mattoc


----------



## Kharne (12. Oktober 2015)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Da man offensichtlich nicht ohne die eloxal stimme voten kann bin ich leider raus. Für die beiden eloxal Verbrechen will ich nicht mit verantwortlich sein. Sry aber die gehn echt garnicht. Sowas von vor 10 Jahren Nicolai...



Wichtig wäre halt, dass die Farbe dann hinterher auch passt und nicht total fleckig aus dem Becken kommt, weil man bei den Schweißzusätzen nicht aufgepasst hat...


----------



## Joerg80 (12. Oktober 2015)

...habe auch für MO gestimmt, aber bitte macht das "zwei.null" kleiner. Alternativ auch gerne ICB 2.0


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Oktober 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre halt, dass die Farbe dann hinterher auch passt und nicht total fleckig aus dem Becken kommt, weil man bei den Schweißzusätzen nicht aufgepasst hat...



Die Schweißnähte werden nach dem anodisieren immer eine leichte Farbabweichung haben... ich persönlich finde das sogar recht schön, auch wenn sich viele darüber ärgern.

Man könnte natürlich versuchen mit dem gleichen Material wie der Rahmen als Schweißzusatz zu arbeiten, das macht aus technischer Sicht aber wenig Sinn, da das Fließverhalten nicht gut ist. Und wahrscheinlich gäbe es selbst mit dem identischen Material noch leichte Farbabweichungen durch die Gefügeänderung beim schweißen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich das durch das Weichglühen vollständig homogenisieren lässt... bei 7020/7005-Rahmen falls sie nur warmausgelagert werden schon garnicht.

OT:
7020/7005 muss im Gegensatz zu 6061 nicht zwingend weichgeglüht werden, deswegen benutzen das fast alle kleinen Alu-Rahmenschmieden in Deutschland. Ich habe schon mal ne Woche quer durchs Land telefoniert, nur um einen Betrieb zu finden, der einen 6061-Musterrahmen wärmebehandeln konnte (und auch wollte). Erstens haben die meisten keine so kleinen Öfen, zweistens muss beim Abschrecken nach dem Weichglühen höllisch aufgepasst werden und drittens wussten die meisten nicht genau über die Temperatur/Zeitverläufe Bescheid... diese Info habe ich dann aus Taiwan in unser Hochtechnologieland transferiert 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (12. Oktober 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Schweißnähte werden nach dem anodisieren immer eine leichte Farbabweichung haben... ich persönlich finde das sogar recht schön, auch wenn sich viele darüber ärgern.



Ist klar, allerdings kann man das entweder in den Griff kriegen wie beim ICB v1 oder nicht, so wie hier:


----------



## gerfi (13. Oktober 2015)

schwarz

Edit: ohne Schriftzug


----------



## mowood (13. Oktober 2015)

So Leute,
seit gestern bin ich dann auch wieder online.
Und ohne jetzt sämtliche Posts gelesen zu haben, schließe ich mich der Meinung an, dass die Schrift am Oberrohr garnicht geht und ebenso der Mix zwischen polished und schwarzen decals nicht wirklich aussieht. Auch funktioniert Das Design mit der Linie am Oberrohr nicht mit jeder xbeliebigen Schrift. 
Weil inzwischen ein haufen Herzblut in dem Designs steckt, hab ich mich also gleich dran gemacht und doppelschicht gefahren.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich habe einen neuen  ICB2.0 Schriftzug gebaut.
Die Formensprache: fette burms und grundsolide. Dabei habe ich versucht die Rahmenformen aufzugreifen, ebenso wie nochmal die Comunity (in der Null). Die Buchstaben tragen etwas dicker auf, sodass auch bei einer polished Version der Name nicht untergeht (wurde hier so gewünscht). Der Schriftzug funktioniert natürlich für beide Seiten.


 
Nochmal das geänderte Design komplett zur besseren Vorstellung.



 

 

 





Alte und neue Farbvarianten:




orange elox/black




 grün elox/black 





black pulver/polished




 blasted/polished 


Gute Nacht...


----------



## Plumpssack (13. Oktober 2015)

Sieht super aus, würde ich so gerne kaufen. Wirklich lesbar ists nur leider nicht und das scheint ja wichtig zu sein...den Schlaf hast du dir verdient


----------



## Rick7 (13. Oktober 2015)

Find ich fesch.  Daumen hoch u Kompliment.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Oktober 2015)

Ganz weit vorne das Design 

Der Schriftzug war mir auch ein Dorn im Auge... mit dem Update könnten wir meinetwegen gleich los legen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg80 (13. Oktober 2015)

perfekt - die Nachtschicht hat sich gelohnt


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde den originalen Schriftzug nicht so schlecht... Auf den Fotos schaut's nach "Layer über dem Hintergrund aus", aber in Echt kann das gut wirken. Das ZWEI.NULL finde ich gut! Er ist markant, nicht zu dick... gefällt mir irgendwie schon. Wenn das ICB davor einen Tick kleiner ist, schaut das mMn sehr gut aus und man hat ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal und orientiert sich nicht an den anderen Bikes am Markt, die mit fetten Schriftzügen und dazupassenden Linien daherkommen. Also mir tät's gefallen.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> So Leute,
> seit gestern bin ich dann auch wieder online.
> Und ohne jetzt sämtliche Posts gelesen zu haben, schließe ich mich der Meinung an, dass die Schrift am Oberrohr garnicht geht und ebenso der Mix zwischen polished und schwarzen decals nicht wirklich aussieht. Auch funktioniert Das Design mit der Linie am Oberrohr nicht mit jeder xbeliebigen Schrift.
> Weil inzwischen ein haufen Herzblut in dem Designs steckt, hab ich mich also gleich dran gemacht und doppelschicht gefahren.
> ...


 

Es geht also doch auch in schön.... 

G.


----------



## Nerve_CF (13. Oktober 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> So Leute,
> seit gestern bin ich dann auch wieder online.
> Und ohne jetzt sämtliche Posts gelesen zu haben, schließe ich mich der Meinung an, dass die Schrift am Oberrohr garnicht geht und ebenso der Mix zwischen polished und schwarzen decals nicht wirklich aussieht. Auch funktioniert Das Design mit der Linie am Oberrohr nicht mit jeder xbeliebigen Schrift.
> Weil inzwischen ein haufen Herzblut in dem Designs steckt, hab ich mich also gleich dran gemacht und doppelschicht gefahren.
> ...



Sehr gut! Danke


----------



## Phi-Me (13. Oktober 2015)

Sehr cool! Kannst du den Schriftzug auch noch mal in schwarz auf das polished finish machen? 

Ich fand die Kombi ehrlich gesagt sehr gut!


----------



## Deleted 185353 (13. Oktober 2015)

moin ich bin definitiv für den neuen Schriftzug.
ganz weit vorne das design


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Oktober 2015)

Krass der Schriftzug. Flach auf weißem Hintergrund dachte ich "was soll'n das Gekrickel heißen?" 
Und auf dem Rahmen war es dann absolut offensichtlich!  Ist gekauft, einmal so zum Mitnehmen!

@supurb-bicycles 
Können diejenigen die RAW kaufen dann ggf. ein Dekorset mit dem Design in Wunschfarbe bekommen, oder zumindest die Datei um sie sich plotten zu lassen?


----------



## kasimir2 (13. Oktober 2015)

@mowood 

Danke !!


----------



## Phi-Me (13. Oktober 2015)

Hab eben im letzten Thread schon mal was dazu geschrieben, aber egal:

Die Entwürfe von mowood hier im Thread haben auch etwas. Wenn man die Kosten im Rahmen halten möchte (ha!  Welch königliches Wortspiel),  kann man mit den zweifarbigen Entwürfen ohne poliertes finish nochmals etwas rausholen...


----------



## DerKummer (13. Oktober 2015)

Der neue Entwurf Morwood muss es werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maitre-B (13. Oktober 2015)

@mowood 

sehr sehr geil! 
ich muss allerdings sagen, dass ich das ausgeschriebene zwei.null immer noch verdammt lässig finde.


----------



## mowood (13. Oktober 2015)

Oh nein! Wie konnte ich nur das Feuermelderrot vergessen!

Nein, ich wollte neben dem schwarzen auch noch eine weitere gepulverte Farbvariante zeigen. Zur besseren Vorstellung.




feuermelderrot pulver/black

Und meine Absolute Nummer 1. Mit Roten und Schwarzen Anbauteilen. Ein Traum


 
helltürkis pulver/black



Vielen Dank für die Positiven Meldungen!


----------



## Maitre-B (13. Oktober 2015)

Helltürkis ist auch so "shut up and take my money"....


----------



## Phi-Me (13. Oktober 2015)

Ohhhh, das türkis in matt ist wirklich lecker! Aber mit weisser Gabel, und Rest schwarz bis auf ein paar weisse Kleinigkeiten...

Und es ist soooo einfach und günstig 

PS: Feuerlöscherrot ist dafür aber ne ganz böse Krankheit... 
... Muss ich @Rick7 doch recht geben


----------



## waldbauernbub (13. Oktober 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> Weil inzwischen ein haufen Herzblut in dem Designs steckt, hab ich mich also gleich dran gemacht und doppelschicht gefahren.


Hey, freut mich - und es schaut super aus ... auch wenn ich ganz prinzipiell mit Typo, die man nur schwer entziffern kann, meine Probleme habe. Der Nuller ist handwerklich noch nicht auf dem Niveau wie der Rest, aber das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau. 
(Vielleicht machst ihm ja statt einem Hörnchen besser ein diagonales Stückerl weg... Ach ja - und die Typo würde auch super ohne den Rallyestreifen am Oberrohr funktionieren, der im völligen Nirgendwo beginnt .... 

Danke jedenfalls, dass du mit deinem Einsatz das bisherige Design abgewendet hast. Ich gehe halt mal davon aus, dass es deins wird, und nicht eines der Streifenhörnchen im Yakari-Look.


----------



## mowood (13. Oktober 2015)

@waldbauernbub freut mich das es insgesamt gefällt. Das es jedem zu 100% zusagt ist ja bekanntlich unmöglich, aber wenn sich viele mit dem Gedanken anfreunden können, ist das ja schonmal was. 
Interessant, dass der Streifen für dich "beginnt", für mich endet er und beginnt mit dem Schriftzug, auch wenn es in diesem Fall nicht der Leserichtung/Betrachtungsrichtung folgt. Quasi wie eine Bewegungsunschärfe oder Schweif.
Bei Fliestexten finde ich eine Lesbarkeit natürlich auch entscheident, aber in unserem Fall gibt das dem Rahmen eine Art Identietät und Wiedererkennungswert. Ein markantes (Schrift-)Bild prägt sich viel stärker ein als eine Standartschrift und icb2.0 steht ja noch weitere Male auf dem Rahmen.


----------



## mowood (13. Oktober 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Und es ist soooo einfach und günstig


----------



## trailjo (13. Oktober 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Ohhhh, das türkis in matt ist wirklich lecker! Aber mit weisser Gabel, und Rest schwarz bis auf ein paar weisse Kleinigkeiten...



Echt? Weiß nicht!?!


----------



## Phi-Me (13. Oktober 2015)

Hast recht: das ist fies! Liegt meiner Meinung nach aber an drei einfachen Dingen: 
1. Der weiße Schriftzug. Zu wenig Kontrast 
2. Verstärkt das ganze der Hintergrund 
3. Passt die xt Gruppe nicht.

Muss aber sagen: ne schwarze Gabel ist doch schon schöner... 

Hmm... Dann vielleicht doch lieber Titan...-,-

Macht keinen Sinn, über etwas nachzudenken, was noch nicht ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (13. Oktober 2015)

trailjo schrieb:


> Echt?


ja


----------



## Rick7 (13. Oktober 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> PS: Feuerlöscherrot ist dafür aber ne ganz böse Krankheit...
> ... Muss ich @Rick7 doch recht geben


Und ich muss dir leider widersprechen, feuerlöscher rot ist da ne ganz andere Nummer...hab nie behauptet dass rote bikes nicht gehn  kam bei den cube action team stereos in natura schon ziemlich geil


----------



## xcseb (13. Oktober 2015)

Ohne Linien ist das Dekor auf jeden Fall besser... Die neue typo gefällt mir gut! Die Farben sind eher so äh...  Werde aber eher den raw Rahmen ordern, daher für mich nicht ausschlaggebend. Also mach endlich feddich....  Freu mich schon drauf..


----------



## Alumini (13. Oktober 2015)

MO, grün.

Aber die Schriftzüge sind doch hoffentlich nur Platzhalter, oder? Eine typographische Katastrophe: Schriftart, Größe, Proportionen und Abstände passen überhaupt gar nicht.


----------



## Phi-Me (13. Oktober 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> MO, grün.
> 
> Aber die Schriftzüge sind doch hoffentlich nur Platzhalter, oder? Eine typographische Katastrophe: Schriftart, Größe, Proportionen und Abstände passen überhaupt gar nicht.


Siehe Seite 2. Da gibt's nen netten Alternativvorschlag


----------



## Alumini (13. Oktober 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Siehe Seite 2. Da gibt's nen netten Alternativvorschlag


Top! Danke für den Hinweis.
Abkürzung: HIER klicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (14. Oktober 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Krass der Schriftzug. Flach auf weißem Hintergrund dachte ich "was soll'n das Gekrickel heißen?"
> Und auf dem Rahmen war es dann absolut offensichtlich!  Ist gekauft, einmal so zum Mitnehmen!
> 
> @supurb-bicycles
> Können diejenigen die RAW kaufen dann ggf. ein Dekorset mit dem Design in Wunschfarbe bekommen, oder zumindest die Datei um sie sich plotten zu lassen?



Also, Dekor-Datei stellen wir definitiv online und wir organisieren gern einen Plot-Betrieb, der das gerne macht. Auf Lager legen wird sich das Jürgen nicht, denn wir reden hier über Individualisierung und erwarten, dass der Dekor dann gleich in speziellen Farben gewollt werden wird.


----------



## nuts (14. Oktober 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Hab eben im letzten Thread schon mal was dazu geschrieben, aber egal:
> 
> Die Entwürfe von mowood hier im Thread haben auch etwas. Wenn man die Kosten im Rahmen halten möchte (ha!  Welch königliches Wortspiel),  kann man mit den zweifarbigen Entwürfen ohne poliertes finish nochmals etwas rausholen...



Wie gesagt, das geht leider nicht: Das Alutech in schwarz unter dem Unterrohr, das geht nicht.

@mowood Erstmal geil, dass Du gleich wieder dabei bist und kräftig Gas gibst. Während ich Deinen Vorschlag für den Schriftzug nicht uneingeschränkt toll finde (er geht für meinen Geschmack etwas in Richtung Runen-Schrift, da gefiel mir das rund-stylische "fancy" ursprünglich besser) wäre meine Bitte an Dich: Kannst Du das Bike einmal so rendern, wie es herstellbar wäre? Sprich: Unterrohr-Dekor und Oberrohr-Linien poliert; Alutech-Schriftzug auf Sitzstreben, ICB-Logo auf Sitzrohr und ICB2.0 auf Oberrohr in Schwarz?

Das wäre geil.

PS: Falls es möglich ist: Die polierten Flächen wirken in Deinen Renderings zu krass silber spiegelnd. Kannst Du da die Grundfarbe jeweils gleich der restlichen Rahmenfarbe setzen, und nur die Reflektion oder die Glattheit hoch setzen?  In echt sind die Unterschiede zwischen poliert und matt lang nicht so krass, wie auf Deinen bisherigen Renderings:





Danke!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Oktober 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Also, Dekor-Datei stellen wir definitiv online und wir organisieren gern einen Plot-Betrieb, der das gerne macht. Auf Lager legen wird sich das Jürgen nicht, denn wir reden hier über Individualisierung und erwarten, dass der Dekor dann gleich in speziellen Farben gewollt werden wird.


Eigentlich gefällt mir das auch viel besser. Hab da so Ideen, die ggf noch leichte Anpassungen durch jemanden der sich mit Grafiktools auskennt nötig machen könnten


----------



## Maitre-B (14. Oktober 2015)

Mal ein ganz anderes Thema: was wurde eingentlich aus "Hügeleisen"?
Also nicht dass ich das irgendwo auf dem Rahmen stehen haben wollte aber das war ja auch mal Teil der Abstimmung.


----------



## Sludig667 (14. Oktober 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das geht leider nicht: Das Alutech in schwarz unter dem Unterrohr, das geht nicht.
> 
> @mowood Erstmal geil, dass Du gleich wieder dabei bist und kräftig Gas gibst. Während ich Deinen Vorschlag für den Schriftzug nicht uneingeschränkt toll finde (er geht für meinen Geschmack etwas in Richtung Runen-Schrift, da gefiel mir das rund-stylische "fancy" ursprünglich besser) wäre meine Bitte an Dich: Kannst Du das Bike einmal so rendern, wie es herstellbar wäre? Sprich: Unterrohr-Dekor und Oberrohr-Linien poliert; Alutech-Schriftzug auf Sitzstreben, ICB-Logo auf Sitzrohr und ICB2.0 auf Oberrohr in Schwarz?



ICB2.0 auf dem Oberrohr und Oberrohrlinie gehört zusammen, daher sollten sie auch keine andere Farbe bekommen.

Warum wollt ihr das Teil unbedingt Drei"farbig" ? Und warum geht schwarz nicht ? 

Die "Runen"schrift ist doch okay, außerdem ist es ein doitsches Bike


----------



## mowood (14. Oktober 2015)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> ICB2.0 auf dem Oberrohr und Oberrohrlinie gehört zusammen, daher sollten sie auch keine andere Farbe bekommen.


Genauso ist das!!!
Kann doch nicht sein, dass mich nur @Sludig667 versteht.



Sludig667 schrieb:


> Warum wollt ihr das Teil unbedingt Drei"farbig" ? Und warum geht schwarz nicht ?


Verstehe ich ebenso wenig, oder schafft das waterslide decal die Krümmung vom Unterrohr nicht (kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, die sind doch immer etwas flexiebel)? In diesem Fall könnte man es doch auch invertiert anbieten, also die decals maskiert. So zum Beispiel-->




@nuts Hier nochmal das polished/blasted normal wie es gedacht ist.


 

@nuts ...und hier in der Version mit den Alutech-decals in schwarz. Oberrohr, Unterrohr, und Kettenstrebe einheitlich (polished)! Auch wenn Dreifarbig hier weder Sinn noch Verbesserung bringt.





hier die grüne Variante in blasted/polished





Ich glaube jetzt, abgesehen von der Farbe als solches, jede Variante durchgespielt zu haben.

Rahmen in Farbe gepulvert/ Decals schwarz (waterslide)
Rahmen in Farbe eloxiert/ Decals schwarz (waterslide)
Rahmen ohne Farbe/ Decals (waterslide)

Rahmen in Farbe gepulvert / Decals poliert (maskiert)
Rahmen in Farbe eloxiert / Decals poliert (maskiert)

Rahmen in Farbe gestrahlt/ Decals poliert
Rahmen ohne Farbe bestrahlt/ Decals poliert


----------



## Alumini (14. Oktober 2015)

Und jetzt noch die Stahlversion, entsprechend.


----------



## Plumpssack (14. Oktober 2015)

Wenn es eine polish/blasted Geschichte ohne Farbe wird, spricht dann was gegen eine silberne Dämpferverlängerung wie bei dem blauen Eurobikeaufbau? Die Verlängerung in silber sieht ziemlich gut aus. Schwarze Verlängerung finde ich nur bei dunkelgrün oder dunkelblau besser.

edit: gleiche Frage für die "raw"-Option


----------



## xcseb (14. Oktober 2015)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Die "Runen"schrift ist doch okay, außerdem ist es ein doitsches Bike


  Hab gerade unangenehme Assoziationen.


----------



## trailterror (14. Oktober 2015)

Sehr geil das grüne da oben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (14. Oktober 2015)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Mal ein ganz anderes Thema: was wurde eingentlich aus "Hügeleisen"?
> Also nicht dass ich das irgendwo auf dem Rahmen stehen haben wollte aber das war ja auch mal Teil der Abstimmung.



Was soll ich sagen... irgendwie hat der Name weder bei uns noch bei vielen Usern sich richtig etabliert, er führte ständig zu Missverständnissen:

"Wie heißt denn das neue ICB?"
"Hügeleisen!"
"Ah cool. Ist dann eher so ein Enduro zum richtig bügeln, oder?"
"Äh, ne. Genau das Gegenteil, ist ein 130 mm Bike!"
"Ah. Okay."

Und deshalb heißt die Bude jetzt einfach ICB2.0, weil es unter dem Namen bekannt ist.



mowood schrieb:


> Genauso ist das!!!
> Kann doch nicht sein, dass mich nur @Sludig667 versteht.
> 
> 
> ...



Linie und Schriftzug gehört zusammen. Ja, bin ich bei Dir.

Der Grund, warum wir die Schriftzüge gerne schwarz hätten: Dann kann man es lesen. Wenn ich mein Carver ICB irgendwo dabei habe, wird ein aufmerksamer Betrachter das nie kennen lernen. Wenn es das Bike jemals auf irgendein Cover einer Zeitschrift schaffen würde, es wird nie jemand wissen, was es für ein Fahrrad ist. Das ist jetzt für den einzelnen Kunden egal, er weiß ja was er fährt. Aber als Hersteller hat Alutech ein - wie ich finde berechtigtes - Interesse, dass das Produkt, wenn es jemand gesehen hat, auch als schönes Alutech gesehen wird und nicht als schönes unbekanntes Fahrrad.

Ah und nochwas: Den Großteil des Rahmens zu polieren geht leider auch nicht, weil dann müsste man ja jeden Winkel (etwa die Gussets, die Hinterbauverstrebung, das Yoke,...) polieren. Und das kann kein Mensch bezahlen.


----------



## Maitre-B (14. Oktober 2015)

@nuts danke, ich dachte mir sowas, ich glaube, ich wollte es nur noch offiziell hören und zwei.null klingt zeitgemäß. 
Bzgl. der "Runen" bin ich allerdings nicht so bei dir. Ich finde es eher stylish als lesbar aber arial willste auch nicht aufm Rad haben. Sollte das aber auch ein Zugeständnis an Alutech sein würde ich das durchaus nachvollziehen können, dass hier ein Interesse am Bike als Werbeträger besteht finde ich durchaus valide.


----------



## yzf (14. Oktober 2015)

das Grüne ist Hammer, vom Design her, kann auch blau, türkis oder dunkelrot sein.I love it. Auch die Schrift paßt. Geht das auch in Mintgrün matt? Gibts jetzt eigentlich schon was zu den Komplettbikes?


----------



## Sludig667 (14. Oktober 2015)

xcseb schrieb:


> Hab gerade unangenehme Assoziationen.


Die brauchst du nicht zu haben ( außerdem hab ich's doch extra mit Oi geschrieben, siehe Broilers etc.)


----------



## Phi-Me (14. Oktober 2015)

Huiuiui..

@nuts: sowas habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Allerdings hast du als erstkäufer Forenaffen, die herzlich gerne Auskunft geben

Zum Schriftzug: ich glaube, dass @mowood s Entwurf eher Interesse weckt, als durch Unlesbarkeit zu verschrecken. Mir wäre es lieber, wenn die Leute sich mein pfiffiges Produkt aus der Nähe angucken. Denn - seien wir mal ehrlich - von weitem ist es ein einfacher Eingelenker...

In dem Zusammenhang verstehe ich übrigens nicht, wo das Problem liegt, das Bike einfach zu pulvern und mit Stickern auszustatten. (das banshee aus dem Test ist ja wohl mal der Hammer)

Naja: ich kann verstehen, dass alutech auf dem Rad seinen Firmennamen drauf haben will, andererseits weckt bei mir der Entdeckergeist mehr Interesse, als ein Riesen Firmenlogo 

Naja, ihr macht das schon!

In dem Sinne: Grüße!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Oktober 2015)

Ahrg. Grün oder Raw, Grün oder Raw, Grün oder Raw??? Achja, da wäre ja noch die Sache mit der Kohle...


----------



## bansaiman (14. Oktober 2015)

Apropos, steht denn schon der Preis für's rahmenset und mit welchem Dämpfer oder ohne?


----------



## warp4 (15. Oktober 2015)

@mowood : Glückwunsch !
Verdient gewonnen und das Projekt vor dem "Absturz" bewahrt 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Eisbein (15. Oktober 2015)

endlich mal grün. Nachdem es beim ICB 1 schon nicht geklappt hatte.

glückwunsch an @mowood 

Jetzt versaubeutelt das nicht mit einem komischen schriftzug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mowood (15. Oktober 2015)

@nuts


nuts schrieb:


> Aber als Hersteller hat Alutech ein - wie ich finde berechtigtes - Interesse, dass das Produkt, wenn es jemand gesehen hat, auch als schönes Alutech gesehen wird und nicht als schönes unbekanntes Fahrrad.


Absolut deiner Meinung. Wir haben das Logo am Steuerrohr, an den Sitzstreben und das Logo über das komplette Unterrohr. Dieses ist extra so groß, dass man es auch von der Seite erkennen/erahnen kann. Und da wären wir dann bei der Aussage von @Phimi, die ich teile.


Phimi schrieb:


> Naja: ich kann verstehen, dass alutech auf dem Rad seinen Firmennamen drauf haben will, andererseits weckt bei mir der Entdeckergeist mehr Interesse, als ein Riesen Firmenlogo


----------



## Plumpssack (15. Oktober 2015)

ich denke auch dass das Alutechlogo auf der Sitzstrebe mehr als reicht, wenn es jemanden interessiert wird er das schon finden. Alutech ist doch sonst auvh immer extrem dezent mit Schriftzügen... Außerdem sind die Googleergebnisse mit den Suchwörtern "ICB zweinull" nicht gerade stichhaltig...


----------



## yzf (15. Oktober 2015)

Was hilft ein grosser alutech schriftzug am unterrohr, wenn dann eh ein unterrohrschutz zb. Von ion draufgepappt wird?


----------



## nuts (15. Oktober 2015)

yzf schrieb:


> Was hilft ein grosser alutech schriftzug am unterrohr, wenn dann eh ein unterrohrschutz zb. Von ion draufgepappt wird?


 
Warum sollte man so etwas tun? Das ist weder Carbon noch empfindlich. 



mowood schrieb:


> @nuts
> Absolut deiner Meinung. Wir haben das Logo am Steuerrohr, an den Sitzstreben und das Logo über das komplette Unterrohr. Dieses ist extra so groß, dass man es auch von der Seite erkennen/erahnen kann. Und da wären wir dann bei der Aussage von @Phimi, die ich teile.



Also gut. wir machen jetzt einfach den Crowd-Schriftzug drauf, auch wenn er streng genommen nicht gewählt wurde, aber die "Gefällt Mir" auf den Beitrag sprechen für sich. Und wir polieren ihn mitsamt der Oberrohrlinie ein. Schön. 

Man wird für eine Woche blau vorbestellen können, und wenn in der Zeit nicht genug Vorbestellungen eingehen, kriegen die Vorbesteller eine E-Mail und können sich für die restlichen Farben entscheiden.



bansaiman schrieb:


> Apropos, steht denn schon der Preis für's rahmenset und mit welchem Dämpfer oder ohne?



Wer eine Anzahlung leistet, kriegt nen Dämpfer: 

50% Anzahlung = Monarch+ gratis dazu
75% Anzahlung = Fox Float X gratis dazu
Keine Anzahlung = kein Dämpfer


----------



## Plumpssack (15. Oktober 2015)

Also evtl. nur blau und kein raw oder grün zur Vorbestellung?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Oktober 2015)

Nein. Du kannst Raw und Grün vorbestellen, die kommen eh in Serie. Aber Blau gibt es nur wenn genug Vorbestellungen dafür in einer Woche zusammen kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (15. Oktober 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nein. Du kannst Raw und Grün vorbestellen, die kommen eh in Serie. Aber Blau gibt es nur wenn genug Vorbestellungen dafür in einer Woche zusammen kommen.


logisch...irgendwie klappt Denken nicht mehr so gut nach 5 Tagen mit Nebenhöhlenentzündung auf dem Sofa


----------



## Maitre-B (15. Oktober 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Apropos, steht denn schon der Preis für's rahmenset und mit welchem Dämpfer oder ohne?



Kleiner Tipp, da etwas versteckt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/08/26/eurobike-2015-alutech-icb2-0-praesentation/

@nuts keine Ahnung ob du da der richtige Ansprechpartner bist, aber gibt es einen Grund, warum gerade der Artikel der die Bestellmodalitäten enthält im News-Bereich nicht unter ICB 2.0 verlinkt ist?


----------



## Plumpssack (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde ohnehin ein nicht zu übersehender Hinweis auf die crowd.bike Seite auf der mtb-news Startseite wäre sinnvoll, überm  FDW oderso..


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Oktober 2015)

Nachdem ich heute morgen während meiner ICE Fahrt mit NUS und Thomas Skype vollgeschrieben habe, jetzt mal der aktuelle Stand hier im Forum:
Wir werden raw,Titan, Grün und Blau anbieten. Grün und Blau werden produziert, wenn sich in der ersten Woche des 14tägigen Bestellfensters mindestens 50 Käufer finden. Sollte eine Farbe keine 50 Käufer finden, wird die Farbe storniert, der Käufer informiert und er kann dann innerhalb der verbleibenden 7 Tage auf eine der anderen Farben wechseln.
Es wird zwei Optionen geben: 75% Anzahlung mit FOX FloatX, 50% Anzahlung mit Rock Shox Monarch.
Ich bin ab morgen in Taiwan und setze mich dort mit den Produzenten zusammen. Das neue Design ist der Hammer, wird aber sicherlich auch zum Anlass genommen, den Rahmenpreis hochzutreiben. Wir möchten unsere VKs gerne halten, ob mir das gelingt, erfahrt ihr Anfang nächster Woche!
Cheerio und danke für Geduld, Mitarbeit, Diskussionskultur, das Ding wird der Knaller!
Basti


----------



## Plumpssack (15. Oktober 2015)

ich brauche einen grünen Rahmen mit unbehandelter Verlängerung, die dann rot eloxiert wird um mit einer roten Mattoc und Onza Skinwall Reifen aufgebaut zu werden, das wäre der Hammer


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Oktober 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> ich brauche einen grünen Rahmen mit unbehandelter Verlängerung, die dann rot eloxiert wird um mit einer roten Mattoc und Onza Skinwall Reifen aufgebaut zu werden, das wäre der Hammer


ja genau so haben wir das bespochen


----------



## Plumpssack (15. Oktober 2015)




----------



## scottfreakx (15. Oktober 2015)

welche rahmen bekommen dann die poliert/gestrahlte optik? auch das raw?


----------



## trailjo (15. Oktober 2015)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> welche rahmen bekommen dann die poliert/gestrahlte optik? auch das raw?


Dann wäre es ja nicht mehr Raw!


----------



## scottfreakx (15. Oktober 2015)

ich fänds cool, de kontrast an sich finde ich nämlich recht geil, nur die Farben sagen ja mir nicht zu 100% zu..mir fehlt zb schwarz..auf diesem weg könnte sich dann jeder easy die Farbe selbst raussuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Oktober 2015)

Macht aber null Sinn. Alutech stellt uns einen Rahmen zur Verfügung der dazu gedacht ist dass man sich dran austoben kann. Und dann sollen sie Kohle fürs Strahlen und Polieren ausgeben damit das von den meisten unter Pulver versenkt oder von Raw-Puristen mit Stahlwolle wieder raus gebürstet wird?


----------



## scottfreakx (15. Oktober 2015)

joa ist natürlich ein argument..also zwei raw versionen ..eine echt raw und eine semi mit der strukturbehandlung  ne schmarrn, mir ist klar dass das leider zu viel aufwand wäre..
wie wird das mit der oberflächenstruktur gemacht? ne folie mit entsprechendem loch geplottet und aufgeklebt oder wie? iwer erfahrungen in der richtung?


----------



## Kharne (15. Oktober 2015)

Nochmal für Blöde:
Grün und blau nur für Vorbesteller und nur wenn >= 50 bestellt werden? Oder Grün und blau in Serie, wenn >=50 vorbestellt werden?


----------



## Plumpssack (15. Oktober 2015)

grün und blau für Vorbesteller nur wenn jeweils 50 vorbestellt werden

der Newsarrikel ist auch geupdated da stehts genau drin

edit: jetzt steht im Newsartikel grün gibts auf jedenfall..


----------



## Joerg80 (15. Oktober 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Nachdem ich heute morgen während meiner ICE Fahrt mit NUS und Thomas Skype vollgeschrieben habe, jetzt mal der aktuelle Stand hier im Forum:
> Wir werden raw,Titan, Grün und Blau anbieten. Grün und Blau werden produziert, wenn sich in der ersten Woche des 14tägigen Bestellfensters mindestens 50 Käufer finden. Sollte eine Farbe keine 50 Käufer finden, wird die Farbe storniert, der Käufer informiert und er kann dann innerhalb der verbleibenden 7 Tage auf eine der anderen Farben wechseln.
> Es wird zwei Optionen geben: 75% Anzahlung mit FOX FloatX, 50% Anzahlung mit Rock Shox Monarch.
> Ich bin ab morgen in Taiwan und setze mich dort mit den Produzenten zusammen. Das neue Design ist der Hammer, wird aber sicherlich auch zum Anlass genommen, den Rahmenpreis hochzutreiben. Wir möchten unsere VKs gerne halten, ob mir das gelingt, erfahrt ihr Anfang nächster Woche!
> ...



Viel Erfolg beim Verhandeln


----------



## bansaiman (16. Oktober 2015)

Und wann geht's ordern los? 
Find auf der alutech hp nichts und in dem verlinkten Artikel der Messe mit den rahmenpreisen ist auch nichts


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Oktober 2015)

Demnächst, ich denke wenn Basti aus Taiwan wieder da ist und die Kosten final kalkulieren kann. Macht ja irgendwie keinen Sinn jetzt die Vororder starten zu lassen um dann vom Produzenten zu erfahren dass die Dinger mit der gewünschten Oberflächenbehandlung deutlich teurer werden. Polieren, abkleben, strahlen, demaskieren und eloxieren dürfte wohl ziemlich das teuerste sein was man so machen kann...

Alle Infos bis hierhin findest du unter www.crowd.bike, da wird auch die Preorder ablaufen, nicht auf der Alutech-Seite. Das ist irgendwie nie 100%ig kommuniziert worden.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (16. Oktober 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> ich brauche einen grünen Rahmen mit unbehandelter Verlängerung, die dann rot eloxiert wird um mit einer roten Mattoc und Onza Skinwall Reifen aufgebaut zu werden, das wäre der Hammer


Welche Farbe sollen dann die Laufräder haben und welche Bremse?


----------



## nuts (17. Oktober 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Und wann geht's ordern los?
> Find auf der alutech hp nichts und in dem verlinkten Artikel der Messe mit den rahmenpreisen ist auch nichts



Also, @mowood hat Samstag nochmal Renderings fertig gemacht  , die Sonntag in Artwork für die Produktion aufgearbeitet werden (alle Rahmengrößen, Farb-Codes, ...), und Montag in Taiwan mit Produzenten besprochen werden. Dann geht es los mit den Bestellungen, die (war bisher nicht ganz klar) über www.crowd.bike und über Alutech Cycles Homepage ablaufen können.



Kharne schrieb:


> Nochmal für Blöde:
> Grün und blau nur für Vorbesteller und nur wenn >= 50 bestellt werden? Oder Grün und blau in Serie, wenn >=50 vorbestellt werden?



_Wenn _Grün und Blau durch Vorbesteller die Mindeststückzahl erreichen, _dann_ wird es auch einige für Nicht-Vorbesteller geben. Allerdings - und deswegen machen wir ja die Vorbestellung - ist das Abschätzen der Stückzahlen bei diesem Projekt extrem schwierig. Die hergestellte Stückzahl wird wohl proportional zur vorbestellten Stückzahl sein, man sollte sich also nicht drauf verlassen, dass schon genug vorbestellen und man dann einen kriegt. Aber: Deshalb gibt es für Vorbesteller ja auch einen Dämpfer gratis on Top, der über 500 € (Rock Shox) oder sogar über 700 € (Fox) UVP hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (17. Oktober 2015)

Wird´s dann direkt nachproduziert wenn alle, oder wird´s erst wieder ein Jahr später neue Rahmen geben?

Btw: Hast du eigentlich noch was vom ICB 1.0 gehört, oder ist das jetzt endgültig gestorben?


----------



## SebT-Rex (18. Oktober 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wird´s dann direkt nachproduziert wenn alle, oder wird´s erst wieder ein Jahr später neue Rahmen geben?
> 
> Btw: Hast du eigentlich noch was vom ICB 1.0 gehört, oder ist das jetzt endgültig gestorben?


danach wird das ICB ganz normal über Alutech vertrieben, in welchen Varianten steht noch nicht fest.
Carver hat ICB1 zusammen mit Stefan weiter entwickelt und es kommt jetzt als CCB wieder auf den Markt. Hauptmerkmale sind die fixe Laufradgröße und die neue Carbonwippe!


----------



## Kharne (18. Oktober 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Carver hat ICB1 zusammen mit Stefan weiter entwickelt und es kommt *jetzt *als CCB wieder auf den Markt.



Reelle Verfügbarkeit für das 2016er Modell Herbst 2017, je 5 Rahmen/Größe? 

Sorry aber das musste raus


----------



## Eisbein (18. Oktober 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> danach wird das ICB ganz normal über Alutech vertrieben, in welchen Varianten steht noch nicht fest.
> Carver hat ICB1 zusammen mit Stefan weiter entwickelt und es kommt jetzt als CCB wieder auf den Markt. Hauptmerkmale sind die fixe Laufradgröße und die neue Carbonwippe!


das heist, erst wenn es normal über Alutech vertrieben wird gibts auch Komplettbikes? 

Rahmen kaufen und selbst aufbauen ist halt dank der ganzen neuen größen auch eher sehr teuer. Da warte ich dann lieber auf das Komplettbike.


----------



## veraono (18. Oktober 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Reelle Verfügbarkeit für das 2016er Modell Herbst 2017, je 5 Rahmen/Größe?
> 
> Sorry aber das musste raus


Das könnte doch mittlerweile sogar der Nachfrage gerecht werden nach dem Service-und Verfügbarkeits-Desaster des ersten Anlaufs


----------



## Kharne (18. Oktober 2015)

Das sie es überhaupt nochmal bringen beweist mMn nur, dass da jemand nicht die Eier in der Hose hat, um zuzugeben, dass sie es verkackt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (18. Oktober 2015)

Nach ein bisschen Rechnerei denke ich auch, dass ich auf die Komplettbikes warte...

Über kurz oder lang muss ich eh alles tauschen, da warte ich lieber noch ein bisschen ab... Sollte sich vom Preis her denke ich eher lohnen, wenn ich mein altes Radl dann verkaufe und mir ein komplett icb gönne...

Grüße!


----------



## SebT-Rex (18. Oktober 2015)

Naaajaaa, am ende beweist es nur, dass ein Communitybike auch nach einer gewissen Zeit noch absolut up-to-date ist! was auch immer die Probleme waren, ich bin sicher, dass Carver auf neuem Strahl unterwegs ist und das CCB definitiv zu den heißeren Eisen gehört!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Oktober 2015)

Naja, wenn man sich so die Neuvorstellungen und Ankündigungen anguckt hinken sie ja schon ein wenig hinterher. Jetzt wo der große Endurohype durch ist und alle Welt eher auf kurzhubige Trailbikes, +Größen und Fat-(Fullies) setzt hat Carver ein ausgereiftes 650B-Enduro fertig für das sie sich einen Teil der Fanbase definitiv vergrault haben.
Finde ich so richtig heiß jetzt auch irgendwie nicht...

Ich werde nach den Erfahrungen die hier unter ICB-Käufern gemacht wurden jedenfalls Carver und das CCB maximal unter Vorbehalt weiter empfehlen. Ich weiß ja nichtmal ob ich noch Ersatzteile für mein ICB bekomme. Und wenn, wie lange noch.


----------



## bansaiman (19. Oktober 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Also, @mowood hat Samstag nochmal Renderings fertig gemacht  , die Sonntag in Artwork für die Produktion aufgearbeitet werden (alle Rahmengrößen, Farb-Codes, ...), und Montag in Taiwan mit Produzenten besprochen werden. Dann geht es los mit den Bestellungen, die (war bisher nicht ganz klar) über www.crowd.bike und über Alutech Cycles Homepage ablaufen können.
> 
> 
> 
> _Wenn _Grün und Blau durch Vorbesteller die Mindeststückzahl erreichen, _dann_ wird es auch einige für Nicht-Vorbesteller geben. Allerdings - und deswegen machen wir ja die Vorbestellung - ist das Abschätzen der Stückzahlen bei diesem Projekt extrem schwierig. Die hergestellte Stückzahl wird wohl proportional zur vorbestellten Stückzahl sein, man sollte sich also nicht drauf verlassen, dass schon genug vorbestellen und man dann einen kriegt. Aber: Deshalb gibt es für Vorbesteller ja auch einen Dämpfer gratis on Top, der über 500 € (Rock Shox) oder sogar über 700 € (Fox) UVP hat.




ich nehme an, das eine war ein schreibfehler und es war der Float x und nicht der x2 gemeint, oder?


----------



## Schwobenflyer (19. Oktober 2015)

Da steht doch ganz klar 75% Anzahlung = Fox Float X
Und nichts vom X2


----------



## Plumpssack (19. Oktober 2015)

Es stand in der "Eurobike Präsentation" 75% Anzahlung - Fox Float DPS oder X2, was einige so interpretiert hatten, dass man sich wohl zwischen den beiden Dämpfern entscheiden kann. Tatsächlich stand einfach noch nicht fest welcher Fox Dämpfer es ist und das mit dem X2 war denke ich ein Schreibfehler und es war Float X gemeint (leider ).


----------



## Schwobenflyer (19. Oktober 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Es stand in der "Eurobike Präsentation" 75% Anzahlung - Fox Float DPS oder X2, was einige so interpretiert hatten, dass man sich wohl zwischen den beiden Dämpfern entscheiden kann. Tatsächlich stand einfach noch nicht fest welcher Fox Dämpfer es ist und das mit dem X2 war denke ich ein Schreibfehler und es war Float X gemeint (leider ).



Sehr gerne würde ich auch den X2 anstatt des Float X bevorzugen


----------



## bansaiman (19. Oktober 2015)

Ja,war mir schon relativ klar  aber sicher ist sicher.ein x2 im 130er radel ist auch vllt etwas übertrieben


----------



## bansaiman (20. Oktober 2015)

Sollte eigentlich ein Dämpfer mit hohem luftvolumen wie ein float evol oder debonair verwendet werden oder gehen auch die alten mit kleinen luftkammern... oder ist dafür der hinterbau zu progressiv?


----------



## RadioAUCKLAND (21. Oktober 2015)

Da ich mit den Farben nicht wirkliche glücklich bin würde mich Interessieren ob es hier Zusammenschlüsse von potenziellen Käufern gibt um gemeinsam mehrer Rahmen Lackieren,Pulvern oder Eloxiern zu lassen? Das sollte die Kosten doch ein wenig verringen können oder was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (21. Oktober 2015)

aber nur, wenn alle die gleiche Farbe wollen würden...


----------



## Kharne (21. Oktober 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich ein Dämpfer mit hohem luftvolumen wie ein float evol oder debonair verwendet werden oder gehen auch die alten mit kleinen luftkammern... oder ist dafür der hinterbau zu progressiv?



Würde aus dem Bauch raus sagen große Kammer + Spacer. Der Hinterbau ist nicht progressiv genug für Federbeine mit lascher Dämpfung (sprich Float (x), Monarch (+), CCDB Inline... und großer Kammer. Oder direkt en gescheites Federbein ala Vivid


----------



## bansaiman (21. Oktober 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Würde aus de........ Oder direkt en gescheites Federbein ala Vivid



Tja, aber das hat mich ja gewundert. Der Mcleod ist klasse und eigentlich sogar stärker als Monarch Plus und der Inline auf auf dem Niveau. Dennoch haben die beiden in diesem Hinterbau recht schlecht abgeschnitten. Frage mich einfach, was da nicht gepasst hat ;-)


----------



## Kharne (21. Oktober 2015)

Darfst nicht vergessen, dass die Kurve vom ICB 2.0 nur von 2,7 auf 2,2 abfällt. Standard ist ja quasi über 3,x bis runter auf 2,5 oder noch krasser, dann passt die riesige Luftkammer. Oder eben nahezu linear bis leicht degressiv, da brauchste ne kleine Kammer.


----------



## bansaiman (21. Oktober 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Darfst nicht vergessen, dass die Kurve vom ICB 2.0 nur von 2,7 auf 2,2 abfällt. Standard ist ja quasi über 3,x bis runter auf 2,5 oder noch krasser, dann passt die riesige Luftkammer. Oder eben nahezu linear bis leicht degressiv, da brauchste ne kleine Kammer.



Mcleod hat ja ne kleine und passt nicht. Inline zu groß und passt nicht. Float x war noch der 2015er, der auch noch keine große kAmmer hatte im User Test, oder vertue ich mich?


----------



## Kharne (21. Oktober 2015)

Vom Float X waren sie ja alle angetan...


----------



## bansaiman (21. Oktober 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Vom Float X waren sie ja alle angetan...




war nicht die direkte Antwort auf meine Frage ;-) Große oder kleine Kammer ... gut aber als Zusatz war die Info schonmal gut


----------



## Plumpssack (21. Oktober 2015)

Eine "große" Kammer hatte nur der Debonair.

Das Problem an dem McLeod waren für mich die sogenannten "sqare edge hits". Es hat sich einfach so angefühlt als würde er sich an größeren abrupten Hindernissen (felsartige Steine) aufhängen, die der Monarch Debonair einfach weggefedert hat. Ich hatte den Eindruck dass das daher kam, dass der Dämpfer zu viel Federweg genutzt hat. Sprich ich musste mit meinen 65kg schon einen relativ hohen Druck fahren um auf meine 20% Sag zu kommen (mit dem Monarch fand ich etwas mehr als 25% gut), hatte dann aber immernoch auf der verblockteren Abfahrt aber die ganze Zeit das Gefühl zu tief im Federweg zu hängen und eben keine Reserven mehr für große Schläge zu haben. Die Endprogression hingegen war mehr als ausreichend.
Aber hey, ich bestelle den Rahmen sehr wahrscheinlich vor und werde mir dann einen McLeod mit Kingcan (sollte denke ich dem Problem entgegenwirken) besorgen. Vielleicht bekomm ich den Dämpfer in dem Rahmen hin, dann kann ich den überteuerten Fuchs verhökern und wenn nicht mache ich auch nicht wirklich Verlust, das ist ja das schöne am McLeod


----------



## bansaiman (21. Oktober 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Eine "große" Kammer hatte nur der Debonair.
> 
> Das Problem an dem McLeod waren für mich die sogenannten "sqare edge hits". Es hat sich einfach so angefühlt als würde er sich an größeren abrupten Hindernissen (felsartige Steine) aufhängen, die der Monarch Debonair einfach weggefedert hat. Ich hatte den Eindruck dass das daher kam, dass der Dämpfer zu viel Federweg genutzt hat. Sprich ich musste mit meinen 65kg schon einen relativ hohen Druck fahren um auf meine 20% Sag zu kommen (mit dem Monarch fand ich etwas mehr als 25% gut), hatte dann aber immernoch auf der verblockteren Abfahrt aber die ganze Zeit das Gefühl zu tief im Federweg zu hängen und eben keine Reserven mehr für große Schläge zu haben. Die Endprogression hingegen war mehr als ausreichend.
> Aber hey, ich bestelle den Rahmen sehr wahrscheinlich vor und werde mir dann einen McLeod mit Kingcan (sollte denke ich dem Problem entgegenwirken) besorgen. Vielleicht bekomm ich den Dämpfer in dem Rahmen hin, dann kann ich den überteuerten Fuchs verhökern und wenn nicht mache ich auch nicht wirklich Verlust, das ist ja das schöne am McLeod




War auch mein plan :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (21. Oktober 2015)

Aber was bringt dich zu der Annahme dass der McLeod definitiv besser als der Monarch Plus Debonair ist? Dazu fehlt mir irgendwie jegliche Vorstellung...es ist auf jedenfall ein toller, sinnvoller Dämpfer für das Geld (im Vergleich zum normalen Float/Monarch ein richtiger Dämpfer) aber warum sollte der so viel besser als "die Großen" sein?


----------



## Wayne68 (21. Oktober 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Aber was bringt dich zu der Annahme dass der McLeod definitiv besser als der Monarch Plus Debonair ist? Dazu fehlt mir irgendwie jegliche Vorstellung...es ist auf jedenfall ein toller, sinnvoller Dämpfer für das Geld (im Vergleich zum normalen Float/Monarch ein richtiger Dämpfer) aber warum sollte der so viel besser als "die Großen" sein?



Also.Mittlerweile habe ich bei dir das Gefühl das du in deiner Bewertung oder Einschätzung von diversen Dämpfern oder Federgabeln irgendwie falsch liegst.Kann das sein ?



Ja,ich weiß.Letztendlich ist es immer eine persönliche Momentaufnahme.Aber deine Einschätzungen finde ich immer irgendwie daneben.


----------



## Plumpssack (21. Oktober 2015)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> Also.Mittlerweile habe ich bei dir das Gefühl das du in deiner Bewertung oder Einschätzung von diversen Dämpfern oder Federgabeln irgendwie falsch liegst.Kann das sein ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ja,ich weiß.Letztendlich ist es immer eine persönliche Momentaufnahme.Aber deine Einschätzungen finde ich immer irgendwie daneben.


Ich weiß jetzt nicht wirklich auf welche Einschätzungen du hinauswillst, das müsstest du schon näher erläutern, sonst ist es irgendwie sinnlos die Behauptung so in den Raum zu stellen. Den McLeod fand in dem ICB Rahmen von den anderen Mitfahrern niemand so sonderlich berauschend. Monarch und Float X waren einfach besser..


----------



## Wayne68 (22. Oktober 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht wirklich auf welche Einschätzungen du hinauswillst, das müsstest du schon näher erläutern, sonst ist es irgendwie sinnlos die Behauptung so in den Raum zu stellen. Den McLeod fand in dem ICB Rahmen von den anderen Mitfahrern niemand so sonderlich berauschend. Monarch und Float X waren einfach besser..



Achso.Dann ist ja gut.


----------



## Horaff (22. Oktober 2015)

...ist der verbaute Tune vom Rock Shox Monarch Plus bekannt?


----------



## Ochiba63 (22. Oktober 2015)

Welchen Dämpfer würdet ihr empfehlen,Monarch oder Fox, für den nicht racer auf trails mit vielen wurzeln und Steinen der es softer bevorzugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (22. Oktober 2015)

Vivid Coil


----------



## Ochiba63 (23. Oktober 2015)

Hatte an monarch+ debon oder Fox Float x gedacht welcher von denen der für mich der bessere ist.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (23. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du es eher softer magst, dann eher den Fox Float X Evol.


----------



## SebT-Rex (27. Oktober 2015)

Servus!
Junge, da hat sich während meiner Taiwan Reise ja einiges getan, weniges davon positiv;-) Ich schreibe gerade an einem Artikel, dieser ist dann als Leitpfaden für das weitere Vorgehen und Bestellungen zu verstehen, parallel dazu richten wir einen Direktkontakt zu mir ein, wo ich dann auf einzelne Mails und Fragen antworten kann. Hier mal ein paar Punkte, die ich in dem Artikel aber auch noch genauer ausführen werde.
- Rahmenkits: Wir werden das Bestelllimit 1.11. entfernen und den Rahmen dauerhaft bestellbar lassen. Allerdings werden wir zeitnah die erste Order platzieren müssen, Besteller die nicht mehr in das Ordervolumen passen, müssen ggf mit einem späteren Liefertermin rechnen. Dazu gibt es dann aber eine genaue Info!
- Builtkits: Wir werden euch sehr zeitnah zwei Builtkits anbieten, eines wird in etwa dem Bike aus der Freeride entsprechen, das Zweite wird ein absoluter HighEnd Spec mit dem ihr das Maximum aus unseren Gemeinschaftswerk rausholt. Die Vorbestellung und Vorfinanzierung wird sich am Rahmenset orientieren! Details dazu in sehr naher Zukunft. Wer jetzt schon ein Rahmenkit geordert hat, kann dieses in Absprache mit mir in ein BuiltKit wandeln!
- Komplettbike: Ich führe aktuell Gespräche mit verschiedenen Montagebetrieben. Die Komplettbikes sind von der Spezifikation baugleich mit den BuiltKits, die entstehenden Mehrkosten für Montage und Verpackung werden wir 1:1 addieren!
- Freeride Test: da ist mir in Asien kurz schlecht geworden (es lag nicht am Essen), dieser Test steht im krassen Kontrast zu allen Erfahrungen und  dem bisherigen Pressespiegel! Wir haben das Testbike zurück und haben es im Vergleich zu meinem Bike gefahren, in der Tat ist die Hinterbau Charakteristik deutlich anders. Das Bike geht morgen in die SRAM Entwicklungsabteilung und bekommt dort einen komplett eigenen Tune verpasst, sehr sicher ist es danach exakt dort, wo wir es hinhaben wollten und es hingehört. Den Jungs von der Freeride werden wir das Bike dann gerne noch einmal in die Hand drücken, ich denke, dann sollte der Eindruck ein anderer sein! Dieser Tune ist dann natürlich auch im Serienrad/ Rahmenkit!

Ich hoffe, ich konnte damit ein paar Feuer löschen, die kompletten Details gibt es dann veryverysoon!
Basti


----------



## m2000 (27. Oktober 2015)

So, sorry bin auch sehr eingespannt im Moment. Naja eine Firmengründung braucht halt viel Zeit und Arbeit.
Ich mache hie rjetzt mal der Übersichtlichkeit wegen zu. Design und Farbe sind ja durch


----------

